# A state gun??



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Never heard of a state gun before, don't know what to make of that.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=13561290


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It was on the TV News tonight. They said no other state has a state gun. Again the state of UTAH is leading the way. Which way , I'm not sure. :O•-:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure it is a trend that will catch on. Here is California's state gun!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/index.ssf/2010/01/sen_pat_browne_wants_pennsylva.html

Pennsylvania started it. Then the representative from Utah decided to honor John M. Browning and his 1911 sidearm. At least it's not the Nerf!!

Fishrmn


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

NHS said:


> I'm sure it is a trend that will catch on. Here is California's state gun!


Dont diss the nerf guns! Those things are FUN. Kids get annoying you pull one out and send'em scattering like quail. :twisted:

Mines a select fire semi/full auto... My boy's nearly broken a leg triping over tables and chairs trying to escape from a full clip being fired at his butt in full auto mode.










-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK I'll bite. The 1911 should be the state Pistol and the Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR)should be the state rifle. John Browning was a genius. And NHS is correct on California.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

No love for the Ma Deuce?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it is a great way to honor John M. Browning! But.........and correct me if I am wrong.....is there such a thing as a "Browning" 1911 45 cal.? Even though he invented it, I am not aware that "Browning" ever manufactured one.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> I think it is a great way to honor John M. Browning! But.........and correct me if I am wrong.....is there such a thing as a "Browning" 1911 45 cal.? Even though he invented it, I am not aware that "Browning" ever manufactured one.


I believe you are correct. It would be to honor the man. Although a lot of manufacturers build guns during the war effort. Example : Singer. I believe this is a question for Gee or Goober or Loke or...................


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

> "I would prefer that if we adopt a firearm as our symbol, that we use something more modern like a *.50 caliber* sniper rifle."


Contrary to anti-gun fanatics, a .50 BMG does not stand for 50 Caliber "Big Mother F'ing Gun," it stands for Browning Machine Gun. So we could have a state gun and a state caliber named after Mr Browning :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is a great way to honor John M. Browning! But.........and correct me if I am wrong.....is there such a thing as a "Browning" 1911 45 cal.? Even though he invented it, I am not aware that "Browning" ever manufactured one.
> ...


John Browning was working for Colt at the time the 1911 was invented, and if memory serves me correct, it was a modification of an existing design he had for a .38 autoloader? So I dont think there were any actual Browning 1911s out there, although as Chet pointed out in another thread, Browining will be making a commemorative 1911 rimfire pistol:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=30471


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this what our government should be worrying about? Seriously?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Is this what our government should be worrying about? Seriously?


Absoutely! There are too many unimportant issues that they can put on the back burner by focusing on this, like unemployment.

This guys probably figured he could get his name out there by doing this.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

They do this stuff all the time in the state legislature so we might as well get a pro-gun symbol. We already have the Dutch oven and California gull, so why not the Government Model of 1911.

That will keep them busy and from passing more stupid stuff - busy work is good. "Solving" unemployment is beyond the average government in a free economy. They would just blow more of our money, or feather their beds somehow. A "State Gun" is more harmless - like giving your kids crayons and paper to keep them busy. 

Really, despite the coolness of Browning's BAR, Model 1919 and M2, the ultra classic Winchester 94 (1894) should be THE state rifle. The Winchester 1894 holds the record for best-selling high-powered hunting rifle in U.S. history.
Of course his original 1878 falling-block single shot that became the Winchester Model 1885 would be in the running.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> ohn Browning was working for Colt at the time the 1911 was invented, and if memory serves me correct, it was a modification of an existing design he had for a .38 autoloader?


It all kinda started with the 1985, then morphed into the 1900 (38 colt auto). then the 1902 (built commercially until 1927). then the army wanted a bigger caliber (.45). The 1905 was built for the new 45ACP. The grip safety came in 1908 and the Barrel bushing system came in 1909. Final prototype was ready in 1910 and On May 5, 1911 the Colt pistol was officially accepted as the "Automatic Pistol, Calibre .45, Model of 1911." There you have it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at you Chet! You are a wealth of info 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> > ohn Browning was working for Colt at the time the 1911 was invented, and if memory serves me correct, it was a modification of an existing design he had for a .38 autoloader?
> 
> 
> It all kinda started with the 1985, then morphed into the 1900 (38 colt auto). then the 1902 (built commercially until 1927). then the army wanted a bigger caliber (.45). The 1905 was built for the new 45ACP. The grip safety came in 1908 and the Barrel bushing system came in 1909. Final prototype was ready in 1910 and On May 5, 1911 the Colt pistol was officially accepted as the "Automatic Pistol, Calibre .45, Model of 1911." There you have it!


Oh man. I need a cigarrett after reading that. :_O=:


----------

